# Subs Wanted



## Gypsum_Grinch (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it ok to post "help wanted" type topic on DW Talk and if so, which forum should I place it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gypsum_Grinch said:


> Is it ok to post "help wanted" type topic on DW Talk and if so, which forum should I place it?


I'm no mod but, I don't see why not, they do it on other drywall sites, your just helping someone out who may need work.

There has been talk on this site with guys asking for help from other guys in their local area..... so fire away

Are you from Ontario


----------



## Gypsum_Grinch (Jan 30, 2011)

From BC but I am on my way to do a 117 unit wood frame project in SE Saskatchewan. It has been several years since I have run any jobs out there so my contact file is pretty darn slim!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Gypsum_Grinch said:


> From BC but I am on my way to do a 117 unit wood frame project in SE Saskatchewan. It has been several years since I have run any jobs out there so my contact file is pretty darn slim!


Did someone say Slim? Should I travel to Sasksketcheehoozits?


----------



## boardrunner (Sep 5, 2011)

replyed to you via pm..i am in saskatoon always looking for more piece work. im from bc but in stoon


----------



## Gypsum_Grinch (Jan 30, 2011)

Need both board and tape subs for 4 story wood frame apt blocks in Estevan starting end of this month.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

well since your going to ask for help, what is the pay out of curiousity. I'm sure alot of us would like to know.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Gypsum Grinch Please PM me


----------

